# Veritas Skew Block Plane



## IrishWoodworker

Great review…Wish I had cheddar to get one.


----------



## sedcokid

Great Review!!


----------



## vipond33

Nice review. Have you used this as a regular block plane, sans fence and scoring cutter? If so, how did it perform? Was it hard to control? I'd like to have the versatility of a fenced tool but only if it could do regular work as well.


----------



## asthesawturns

Yes I have used it as a block plane, and it is wonderful, the low angle plus the skew of the blade, leaves a nicely polished surface, and a nice corkscrew shaving. I love this plane, very well thought out


----------



## Sanity

I own several Veritas hand planes, including a low angle block plane, and have been very happy with them. As you say they are quality tools. I saw their new premium NX60 block plane at a show last year and would love to be able to buy it but sadly cannot justify it!


----------

